# Fluval Roma 200



## O'Neil (27 Mar 2012)

Hello, I have the standard Fluval Roma 200 lighting which I believe consists of 2 x 30w T8 bulbs, I think this works out at ~ 1.1wpg. ( I say "I think" as I am converting litres to gallons US) Not sure if I should be.
I want to grow plants that require high light, I understand that light is probably the least important factor for Aquascaping but lets just imagine that I could supply X amount of light so that I no longer have to take lighting into consideration when choosing plants.
What sort of wpg would be grow anything territory i.e. 2 wpg 3wpg etc.
This would allow me to focus on ferts, CO2, etc etc.
Apologies if this isn't clear I'm not very articulate


----------



## Ady34 (27 Mar 2012)

Hi there,
its a good question mate, and no problem understanding it!  


			
				Porksword said:
			
		

> I say "I think" as I am converting litres to gallons US) Not sure if I should be.


It is us gallons you use in the calculations so that should be correct. (is the Roma a 200l tank?)
To answer your q, much also depends on what form of c02 your using, im presuming (maybe wrongly) that youre going pressurised if your looking at growing any plant?
I dont know the exact rule of thumb regarding the minimum lighting level to grow any plant but i would think that 2wpg is more than enough and any more is asking for trouble. Also you need to consider what lighting type youll be using, if sticking with T8's you have a little more leniency as theyre not as 'punchy' as t5's for example. As a general guide, 2 x t5 with reflectors at a length appropriate for your tank is ample for most species. 


			
				Porksword said:
			
		

> understand that light is probably the least important factor for Aquascaping


for aquascaping maybe, but from your tanks point of view its probably the most important in a 'what came first, the chicken or the egg?' kind of way. Lighting drives the plants growth demands, the amount of c02 needed and the ferts needed, the more light the more c02 etc is required for healthy growth. More light, eg 3wpg, puts more emphasis on getting the c02 optimised and flow and distribution must be spot on along with regular tank maintainence to make the system work. In most cases its better to use less light and get c02 right, as the plants will grow healthier this way than if bombarded with too much light and not enough c02. Also the livestock, if your having any, need to be considered. If you put more light over your tank, consequently it may be the case that to get healthy plant growth you need toxic levels of c02. To overcome this issue some folk use liquid carbon alongside pressuised c02 to up the amount without effecting the livestock. 
Im sure someone more experienced than myself may be able to give a more specific reply regarding a minimum wpg for any plant, but i imagine its a slightly ambiguous issue as there are many factors to consider. 
Hope this helps slightly  :? ,
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## O'Neil (27 Mar 2012)

I couldn't have hope for a better response, you've pretty much Aced my question!!!

Yeah Mate it's the 200l Roma.

Cheers for clarifying the US Gal, that's had my head baffled for a while, lol.

Yeah I will be using pressurised CO2 and more than likely EI dosing, I just need a reg etc for this tank, got a free 5kg FE from a crazy scottish guy (scots are awesome, lol).

I was considering using 2 x 24w T5 with reflectors in a addition to the 2 x stock T8 as I already have 1 spare and would simply need another one. As they are about 24" each in length each I would have one on either side, I think this would get me up to 2wpg give or take a little.

Yeah I know it's more complex than light, but if I can provide enough for any plant then I can remove this factor and concentrate more on getting flow, co2 and ferts right. Maintenance is not really an issue as I'm obsessive, lol. 

Thank you very much for a concise and very informative response.


----------



## Ady34 (27 Mar 2012)

No problem.


			
				Porksword said:
			
		

> (scots are awesome, lol).


Yeah they are, I married one..... well not strictly correct, she lived in scotland most of her life but was born in Whitley Bay.


			
				Porksword said:
			
		

> I know it's more complex than light, but if I can provide enough for any plant then I can remove this factor and concentrate more on getting flow, co2 and ferts right. Maintenance is not really an issue as I'm obsessive, lol.


Lighting is always a tricky one. Plants underwater are naturally adapted for utilising reduced lighting intensities, but not so much the c02, therefore they need optimum c02 more than anything. From what i have learned from this site it seems that most plants can thrive if enough c02 is present, even under relitively low lighting, they just grow slower. I think it was Tom Barr (plantbrain) who said 95% of aquarium plant health issues are c02 related, thus highlighting the importance of c02. Ceg4048 (Clive) has also helped me understand the relationships between lighting and c02. Have a read of this thread, not specifically about lighting, but discusses why it is important in the planted tank: http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f= ... 0&start=10
It helped me understand the relationships clearly and put me off using high lighting!
2wpg should be easily manageable though and im sure if you get the rest right youll be able grow anything   . 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## O'Neil (27 Mar 2012)

Ah good old Whitley Bay where it's not fear of sharks that stops you swimming, it's pollution, lol. I live in Kenton, bit of a s*** hole but near the centre of Newcastle so not all bad.

Ceg and PB know their shizzle too.

Excellent! Thanks alot Ady I really appreciate it.


----------

